# Sakai Ichimonji 240mm gyuto



## Dardeau (Mar 26, 2014)

So I have finally had a day off and gotten to cook at home. I don't want to toss this guy into the maw of the restaurant just yet, at least till I get a feel for it. 
I made some chicken stew to spoon over leek bread pudding so I got to cut a good variety of vegetable textures. With the edge it came out of the box with it flew through everything. No wedging on some fairly large carrots, and nothing else even registered as more than slight resistance. The OOTB edge is almost too thin, I'll probably microbevel it next time I sharpen the work kit.
The bevels are huge, much bigger than a heiji, and bigger than they looked in the auction pictures. I was worried about how it would feel cutting, but it seemed to release well.
The blade feels short, but the only 240mm knives I've had to hold it up to have been a KS and an Itinomonn, both of which run long.
The F&amp;F are pretty good, not up to what something like Jons standard, but acceptable.
All in all, with one meal under its belt it send like a keeper and a pretty cool one at that. Once I have a better feel for it I'll take it to work and see how it works hard.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2014)

blue 2 steel, right?


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 27, 2014)

Some flavor of blue. It also dosent feel very lacquered, but was also not very reactive. Needs an acetone and vinegar bath.


----------



## James (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome. It resembles the konosuke fujiyama blue a lot with those huge bevels


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2014)

That handle looks close in quality to yusuke handles, which is a complement.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 8, 2014)

labor of love said:


> That handle looks close in quality to yusuke handles, which is a complement.



Probably because the handles are both produced by the same maker in sakai. It is a octangle shape magnolia wood with a water buffalo ring. I would advise peeling that sticker off of your handle. It is a the dentouteki kougehin label&#12288;(http://kougeihin.jp/), meaning it has been certified as a traditional Japanese craft. The number on the label is for tracking that item to where it was produced. I would print up a business card with the knife description and place the seal on it and put it in the knife box for safe keeping.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 8, 2014)

wish I had the $ to buy this knife when Dardeau put it up for sale.


----------

